# Charlie Sheen's 'Goddess' -- Marijuana Bikini Model



## FruityBud (Feb 25, 2011)

Charlie Sheen's new girlfriend -- one of his "goddesses" -- is a stoned cold fox ... as in, the chick is a marijuana magazine cover model ... TMZ has, um, learned.

The chick gripping the bong is Natalie Kenly -- aka Natty Baby -- a model regularly featured in "Cali Chronic X Magazine" ... who's such a pot enthusiast, she was even crowned, "Chronic Girl 2010."

TMZ sparked a conversation with Jeffrey Peterson -- co-editor of the mag -- who tells us Charlie began to pursue Natalie a few months ago after seeing her on the cover of the February, 2010 issue (pictured above).

We're told Charlie and Natty eventually connected through a mutual friend -- and the two hit it off. Jeffrey tells us ever since the two began their "whirlwind" relationship ... Charlie has been "very romantic."

Don't be surprised if their next date is at a Pink Floyd laser show.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/6dkef5r*


----------

